

Report: Steve Jobs' private funeral held Friday - 51Cards
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/07/tech/innovation/steve-jobs-funeral/index.html

======
ars
Title: "Steve Jobs' private funeral held Friday"

First paragraph: "The funeral for Apple co-founder Steve Jobs was set to be
held on Friday, the Wall Street Journal was reporting."

The reporter needs a refresher on present tense vs future tense, although I
guess today is Friday, so maybe it was held already?

Submitter: Please update the title to say "will be held" or at least copy the
CNN title exactly.

------
pavel_lishin
I take it Westboro didn't show up?

~~~
bkudria
Let's not pay them any more attention.

